# Offshore July 5th



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

My daughter has been in a slump lately. No mater where we go she just cant seem to catch a decent fish, and she doesn't want to go much anymore. So we needed a change. She suggested offshore. Although I'm not an offshore guy and she had never been, we gave it a go. I sized up the Gladesmen and smartly decided to try the Critter Fleet out of Ponce Inlet. $100 later we were off.








An hour out we stop and put lines in. 10 min later its fish on. Some effort from her and she gets a Red Snapper. Dang! 1 inch too short.








She tries again and gets a keeper.








All smiles the rest of the day and all day today. Fishing has redeemed itself again. We are making lagoon plans for next Saturday. 
Calvin


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job dad.

BTW, its slick as glass out there ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey...nice job man. Your daughter looks really happy.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Now that's a win-win! Your daughter has a blast and you get a fishing partner back and a fresh snapper dinner!


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

I'm there with my daughter too. This spring I took my daughter out and the action was outstanding on the flats. Summer you have to work for it, not what a 9yr little girl thinks is fun. WTG. Good decision.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, thats what makes a good report right there, kids fishing!  Great job letting her try something different. 

I like her hat and long sleeve shirt too, that sun is evil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice report and her face says it all. 

Should have gone for it in the Gladesmen ;D ;D Looks flat to me.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job Dad!


----------

